# How long to determine sex?



## JohnnyBlaze (Apr 23, 2006)

How long do you have to wait to determine the sex of the plant? The reason I ask is that I don't want to wait on a plant until it is too late. Here are three plants that are about two months old. I think the first one is a female but can't tell about #2 or #3. #1 has about a two week head start on the others. 
All of the plants were grown from seeds in generic planting soil.  Plant #1 is 24", Plant #2 is 18", and Plant #3 is 12". 
Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

JohnnyBlaze said:
			
		

> How long do you have to wait to determine the sex of the plant? The reason I ask is that I don't want to wait on a plant until it is too late. Here are three plants that are about two months old. I think the first one is a female but can't tell about #2 or #3. #1 has about a two week head start on the others. Thanks.


It's hard to tell with those pics for sure man. Have you thought about using clones from them to sex them?

You haven't told us anything hardly about your grow.

If you would tell us the answers to the appropriate questions in this list, it would help us help you.

Click here:Tell us about your grow


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Apr 23, 2006)

Updated some info in the orginal post (edited).


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

dayum they are hard to tell but #2 kinda looks like a female?!?! iono man sex a clone like stoney bud said to do...it'll take maybe a week or 2 to tell...heres a link with info on how to do it... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2788


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2006)

the center pic I'm sure is fem, jury's still out on the other two..


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats What I Said!!!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 23, 2006)

There are two hairs on the bottom pic on the lower right node, sorta blending in with the stem. but they are there. bottom one is lookin to be a girl, but give it another couple of days.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

ic what ur talkin about mutt...good eye


----------

